# I guess I broke NARA. Oooooops.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There was a mass exodus over at NARA for all the shenanigans. Now they do not have enough board members left to have a majority vote, according to their bylaws.

To do anything at this point goes against their bylaws.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Super Glue?

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are gonna need super something. They got a mess though.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Not to worry. The Feds will throw a billion $$$ at them and everything will be fine.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There was a mass exodus over at NARA for all the shenanigans. Now they do not have enough board members left to have a majority vote, according to their bylaws.
> 
> To do anything at this point goes against their bylaws.


Wow, who all bailed?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How cool would it be if the Govt through a billion dollars to ringsport ?? LOL


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How cool would it be if the Govt through a billion dollars to ringsport ?? LOL


For sure people would act right then!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It would be fun to see anyway.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There was a mass exodus over at NARA for all the shenanigans. Now they do not have enough board members left to have a majority vote, according to their bylaws.
> 
> To do anything at this point goes against their bylaws.


They don't even have a BOD page any longer... http://www.ringsport.org/board.php

hmmm...


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> They don't even have a BOD page any longer... http://www.ringsport.org/board.php
> 
> hmmm...



http://www.boards2go.com/boards/board.cgi?action=read&id=1267156607&user=nara


Hopefully they will put a real effort into righting the ship.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Craig Wood said:


> http://www.boards2go.com/boards/board.cgi?action=read&id=1267156607&user=nara
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will put a real effort into righting the ship.



I agree 100%. I hope the clubs are allowed to nominate and there is a real "special election" of the entire BOD to start anew.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree. It's up to the membership now. They have the control at this point and the should be calling for a special election and not allowing the remaining board members PICK who they would like to put in place.


----------

